
Google turning phones into remote controllers - filipkappa
https://thenextweb.com/apps/2017/12/04/turn-your-phone-into-a-google-slides-remote-control-with-this-chrome-extension/
======
bob_theslob646
>Now, there’s another way to use your phone as a presentation remote, thanks
to this handy browser extension created by Malaysia-based developer Henry Lim.

How is this news? Are there not apps that already do this ( turn your phone
into a mouse)

